# tips on making small tortoise pond?



## Tropical Torts (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, i am just now getting back into the forums as i have been busy lately. I am looking to make a small pond for my redfoots that they can soak in. Right now i am just using a very large cement mixing tub but it gets difficult to clean. I have a very large outdoor pen so size isnt really a problem. My ultimate goal for this little project is to make it simple to clean, easily accessible by the torts, and for it to be as natural looking as possible.

I have been looking at pond liner ponds which are more costly and one the other hand i have seen the cement ones which are cheap but hard to clean. Also, does anyone use a large filter to keep it clean? I would love to see what all of you guys have done for your tortoises so that i can get the right idea on what to do for mine.

All tips and suggestions are welcomed.
Thanks!


----------



## heyprettyrave (May 4, 2011)

maybe you could do a cement pool? a small one..i think someday thats what i would like to attempt


----------



## Laura (May 4, 2011)

i use a garbage can lid upside down in a depression in the ground.. very easy to clean, cheap, light weight... 
I also have a depression in the ground that i concreated in.. it leaks.. so it needs to be sealed.. I need to make a bigger one..


----------



## CGKeith (May 5, 2011)

Here's a couple of very useful links. One is how to make a simple shallow pond and the other is how to make your own filter. I have done both. The filter I just scaled down to fit the size of the pond.

http://www.tadege.com/diyfilter.htm

http://www.turtletimes.com/forums/topic/69137-soaking-pond-instructions-with-photos/


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2011)

for my box turtles, I dug out a depression in the ground about a foot and half across (circular) then I mixed up some redi-mix and painted it with my hand all over the depression, leaving a slight apron all the way around. I left it quite rough so they'd have traction getting in and out.

I have a drip line dedicated to the top edge and the water is turned on ever so slightly. This supplies a steady supply of fresh water. I still have to clean it out about every other day because the turtles track in mud and feces. But I just scoop out the water the the heel of my hand and refill.

I was thinking about next time adding a PVC drain pipe before I cement it up.


----------



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

i have 4 cement pools in my tort compound..... 1 in the shed, 1 in the green house and 2 in the yard..... . i built them as follows:
first I dug a hole a bout a foot wider and deeper than i wanted the finished product to be. I put a small bucket in the bottom upside down, use 1 1/2" pvc pipe for the drain... cut a hole in the bucket to snugly fit the drain pipe in.... this allows for a reservior for the water to drain into as it leeks into the ground.... then pack sand around the bucket and form a bowl in the ground to lay the concrete onto.... you then mix thick concrete and form the pool in the shape you want, according to the hole you left in the ground. smooth out the concrete an have the drain pipe sticking up through the lowest spot. have the pipe flush or slightly below the concrete.... let it dry, landscape the ground around it level with the edge of the pool , last find a rubber stopper to fit in the drain and your finished...... cleaning, I just pull the plug let it drain, and let it dry, dryness kills any slim or grim.. once a week i'll spray it down with clorox and brush it real good with a stiff brush....... i usually drain it at night and refill in the morning after a quick scrub................. hope this helps 
.


----------



## Kristina (May 5, 2011)

A simple scrub with a broom and a blast with the hose will easily clean a shallow cement pond


----------



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

kyryah said:


> A simple scrub with a broom and a blast with the hose will easily clean a shallow cement pond



yes it does, just watch for mosquito larva .... especially if it is a rough finish, thats why i will hit it with clorox once in a while......the pools work great though.....one thing I forgot to mention, make sure the egdes are thick so that if you step on the egde it doesnt crack, made that mistake and need to fix it...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2011)

Hi NEtorts:

I've looked back over your previous posts and I don't think we ever knew your name. If you don't want to say, that's perfectly ok too.

I just wanted to comment on your green house...its really GREEN!!


----------



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi NEtorts:
> 
> I've looked back over your previous posts and I don't think we ever knew your name. If you don't want to say, that's perfectly ok too.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on your green house...its really GREEN!!



LOL ya we painted it "green" names chris,, thanks for asking...


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 5, 2011)

Wow thanks for the tips guys. Im probably going to build a cement one this weekend.

NEtorts, thanks for your useful tips and i have to say that your greenhouse is amazing. Did you build it yourself?

Thanks


----------



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Wow thanks for the tips guys. Im probably going to build a cement one this weekend.
> 
> NEtorts, thanks for your useful tips and i have to say that your greenhouse is amazing. Did you build it yourself?
> 
> Thanks


Oh yes, I do everything myself..... the only way to keep my heard is to keep costs down so i get creative, use recycled materials when possible, and if dont know how to make something....i'll research and figure it out, eventually


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 5, 2011)

Thats a great way to save money! I do the same thing, i have built all of my enclosures out of scrap wood and materials and things people were getting rid of. Its amazing wat you can create with a little imagination. Do you keep your torts in the greenhouse during the winter? That is something i would love to be able to do, i just have gotten all of the specifics with it yet.

Thanks


----------



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Thats a great way to save money! I do the same thing, i have built all of my enclosures out of scrap wood and materials and things people were getting rid of. Its amazing wat you can create with a little imagination. Do you keep your torts in the greenhouse during the winter? That is something i would love to be able to do, i just have gotten all of the specifics with it yet.
> 
> Thanks



no. I wish I could but the winters are to cold...... the green house is attatched to a heated shed where they stay for the coldest months, they love the warmer days and are free to thermo-regulate as they wish


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for helping me out Chris. Im probably going to do a step-by-step with this little project and im even thinking about putting river stones in the cement to make it look better. Thanks again.


----------



## NEtorts (May 6, 2011)

No problem John.....river stones, that will look good! let us know how it goes..


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 6, 2011)

I have already started. Hopefully I will be able to finish it tomorrow and post some pics!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2011)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## john1smith (May 7, 2011)

You have share most useful information with us. Hope it will provide good help to everyone.


----------



## NEtorts (May 8, 2011)

I always envy the tort pools/ponds/ even the rivers ive seen on some posts...... some of them are so beautiful especially the redfoot owners, but i always wondered how some of them are cleaned? with the loose stones and pebles and some are planted with moss and weeds stuff......I have always had to keep mine simple because of the fact the first thing my torts usually do is #2!!! ha ha


----------

